# Ufficiale: Giuseppe Rossi è della Fiorentina



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Colpo di mercato* in arrivo per la *Fiorentina*. Il club viola sta chiudendo in queste ore *l'acquisto di Giuseppe Rossi* dal Villarreal. L'operazione è immediata, per il mercato di Gennaio. Rossi arriverà a Firenze sabato o lunedì. E potrebbe essere in tribuna per assistere all'impegno dei viola opposti al Pescara. Ormai *mancano solo i dettagli*. Rossi, al momento, è fermo per infortunio. Ricomincerà ad allenarsi da metà marzo.

Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Davvero un bel colpo per i viola.


----------



## Graxx (3 Gennaio 2013)

bel colpo...una scommessa...sicuramente ma la fiorentina può permetterselo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Un acquisto per la prossima stagione. Rossi-Jovetic potrebbe rivelarsi davvero tanta roba, con qualche innesto dietro e ancora Montella in panchina.


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bel colpo, un giocatore che, ad un prezzo bassino avrei preso sicuramente.
Quando stava bene era titolare in nazionale, tanta esperienza, buon per lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

bel colpo, ma per il momento c'è da vedere come torna sui campi di gioco dopo praticamente 2 anni di inattività


----------



## Graxx (3 Gennaio 2013)

16 milioni...caspita...sono tanti...tantissimi per un giocatore sul quale pende un punto interrogativo enorme...


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

gran colpo viola ancora piu' competitivi


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

ma quando tornerebbe disponibile? a fine stagione?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2013)

11 milioni + 5 di bonus.....è un bell'azzardo eh....

stanno già spendendo i soldi della cessione di jo-jo.


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma quando tornerebbe disponibile? a fine stagione?



A marzo, a detta del suo procuratore. A pochi soldi sarebbe stato un bel colpo, a molti no, non gioca da due anni e ha avuto lo stesso infortunio grave due volte allo stesso ginocchio.


----------



## juventino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Un gran colpaccio. Anche se bisogna vedere in che condizioni sta Rossi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi ha impressionato ai tempi dell'Under, ma ha avuto dei guai fisici notevoli. Per me rimarrà un giocatore medio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

ho diversi dubbi...non lo avrei fatto sinceramente


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sara' l'acquisto della prossima stagione che sostituira' Jo-Jo.


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 11 milioni + 5 di bonus.....è un bell'azzardo eh....
> 
> stanno già spendendo i soldi della cessione di jo-jo.



Secondo me no, Della Valle quest'estate ha detto che vogliono tornare in alto cercando di conquistare la Champions, hanno preso un allenatore emergente e dei giocatori di qualità, loro hanno un progetto e fanno bene ad investire su un giocatore come Rossi, d'altronde con 10 milioni non prendi nessun attaccante di livello, quelli forti costano il doppio.
Piuttosto che acquistare Matri o cessi vari hanno deciso di correre il rischio e di aspettare Pepito per 6 mesi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bella scommessa per una squadra che ora deve fare il salto di qualità. E Rossi se in forma può farlo fare


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2013)

Se si riprende è un grandissimo colpo,altrochè.
Complimenti alla Fiorentina che è passata,in sei mesi,da squadra da retrocessione a bellissima realtà della Serie A.Altro che transizione di tre anni


----------



## sheva90 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Troppi soldi per un giocatore che viene da due crociati rotti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Troppi soldi per un giocatore che viene da due crociati rotti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

colpaccio


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2013)

Jovetic secondo me andra' al napoli, raiola ha gia' detto che per cavani 4-5 club son disposti a pagare la clausola di 60 e passa milioni


----------



## The Ripper (4 Gennaio 2013)

colpaccio
mi hanno fregato l'idea


----------



## Ale (4 Gennaio 2013)

magari lo prendiamo noi jovetic... continua a dire di voler restare in italia e di sicuro della valle non lo da alla juve...e dubito che dela spenda 30 mln per un giocatore.. o noi o l'inter secondo me.


----------



## tamba84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

rossi è un buon attaccante.

perchè parma a parte quasi nessuno c ha mai pensato?


----------



## rossovero (4 Gennaio 2013)

Darà tutto per essere grato della fiducia che gli viene concessa nonostante le sue condizioni fisiche. Sarà un grande acquisto. E poi è un professionista serio questo qui...


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2013)

Se si ripiglia è un acquistone.


----------



## MisterBet (4 Gennaio 2013)

Se si ripiglia (ed è un grosso SE) l'avranno pagato il giusto...è (o meglio era) un ottimo attaccante ma non certo un fenomeno...


----------



## Brain84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Tanta roba, complimenti alla Fiore


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Grandissimo colpo, a dimostrazione delle ambizioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Se il progetto della Fiorentina continua così, senza cedere giocatori importanti (come ha fatto l'Udinese) e acquistare giocatori altrettanto forti, in futuro potranno competere anche per lo scudetto.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

La Fiorentina dimostra ambizioni ed acquista, il Milan al contrario pensa solo a cedere. La classifica parlerà chiaro.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Gennaio 2013)

Vedete, Montella è bravo ma quando la società ti segue e soprattutto non compra caproni ma gente con CLASSE, il tuo lavoro si rivela più semplice perché hai più soluzioni.
Un giocatore "alla Giuseppe Rossi" servirebbe a noi..


----------



## robs91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

A queste cifre è un acquisto molto rischioso visti i due infortuni gravi consecutivi.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2013)

non e cosi rischioso... anche se dovesse ancora infortunarsi una societa pronta ad investire almeno 7-8 millioni la trovano tranquillamente.

un rischio di piu o meno 8-9 millioni per uno cosi lo avrei fatto.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Preferisco miliardi di volte vedere la fiore vincere lo scudetto 5 anni di fila, che vedere Conte esultare per il secondo scudetto


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

E' ufficiale


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Gennaio 2013)

la fiorentina può permettersi di rischiare un investimento di 16 milioni, per un giocatore che non gli serve neanche subito. 

noi con quella cifra ci campiamo per fare 2 mercati. 
che tristezza.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Gennaio 2013)

cosa siamo diventati


----------



## Aphex (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto di un quadriennale da 5Ml lordi a stagione


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (4 Gennaio 2013)

Sostituirà Jovetic? Cmq un investimento rischioso ma ci sta.


----------



## Hammer (4 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Preferisco miliardi di volte vedere la fiore vincere lo scudetto 5 anni di fila, che vedere Conte esultare per il secondo scudetto



.


----------



## Pamparulez (4 Gennaio 2013)

Se torna come prima son milioni spesi molto bene. Però è una bella scommessa, son cmq 16 cucuzze!


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Se torna come prima son milioni spesi molto bene. Però è una bella scommessa, son cmq 16 cucuzze!



Si dice siano 9 + 3 di bonus.


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ho letto di un quadriennale da 5Ml lordi a stagione



Veramente sono 2 milioni circa a stagione più bonus, da noi quei soldi li prende Bonera


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Partiamo da un presupposto. Le cifre che circolano su ingaggi e trasferimenti sono sempre a spanne perchè a sapere la verità sono solamente i diretti interessati. 

Su Giuseppe Rossi si dice sia costato 9 mln di euro, più 3 di bonus in base a presenze e reti. L'ingaggio è legato sopratutto ai bonus, si parte da 1,5 a salire fino a 2,5 in base alle presenze.

Comunque in molti lo considerano un azzardo, ma non dimentichiamoci che hanno preso ad una decina di mln un giocatore che ne vale potenzialmente 30. Questo significa che il giorno che Jovetic partirà avranno già in casa il sostituto e avranno da giocarsi 35 mln del montenegrino per rafforzare la squadra. Questa si chiama progettualità. 

Giuseppe Rossi non tornerà di certo al top prima di un anno, ma lo può fare in tutta calma senza forzare, la Fiore l'ha preso per il futuro.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

Come scriveva qualcuno ieri, la Fiorentina è passata in un anno dalla zona retrocessione alla zona Champions. Altro che 3 anni...


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come scriveva qualcuno ieri, la Fiorentina è passata in un anno dalla zona retrocessione alla zona Champions. Altro che 3 anni...



 Ehhh ma la squadra è nuova, ha bisogno di tempo... opssss... Solo noi abbiamo la scusa del fatto che sono andati via i senatori, che la squadra si deve conoscere e blabla varie. Siamo la squadra con più scusanti e fantomatici progetti al mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)

A quelle cifre sarebbe stato chiaramente da fare ma la Fiorentina ha un progetto, mica noi. È una possibilità quella di Rossi come sostituto di Jovetic ma se li tenessero entrambi e investissero bene, ancora una volta, i soldi della prossima sessione di mercato per rafforzare ulteriormente la squadra, la Fiorentina potrebbe anche puntare allo scudetto tra uno o due anni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Preferisco miliardi di volte vedere la fiore vincere lo scudetto 5 anni di fila, che vedere Conte esultare per il secondo scudetto


E lo dici pure ?  comunque Conte esulterà certamente per il secondo scudetto, considerato che il Napoli è sempre mancato all'appello, le Capitoline non sono in grado di vincere uno scudetto dall'inizio del millennio e considerato che sia noi che l'Inter siamo alla frutta, io spero proprio nella Fiorentina come prossima rivale della Juventus nella corsa scudetto... degli ani prossimi chiaramente.


----------



## O Animal (20 Ottobre 2013)

frikez ha scritto:


> secondo me no, della valle quest'estate ha detto che vogliono tornare in alto cercando di conquistare la champions, hanno preso un allenatore emergente e dei giocatori di qualità, loro hanno un progetto e fanno bene ad investire su un giocatore come rossi, d'altronde con 10 milioni non prendi nessun attaccante di livello, quelli forti costano il doppio.
> Piuttosto che acquistare matri o cessi vari hanno deciso di correre il rischio e di aspettare pepito per 6 mesi.



Profeta...


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> profeta...



Modestamente 

No comunque non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe partito Jovetic e soprattutto che reinvestissero quei soldi su Gomez.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sara' l'acquisto della prossima stagione che sostituira' Jo-Jo.


----------



## O Animal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Volevo profetizzare anche te ma lui aveva fatto anche il riferimento a Matri e ho dovuto premiarlo..


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Volevo profetizzare anche te ma lui aveva fatto anche il riferimento a Matri e ho dovuto premiarlo..



Hai fatto bene, lui non se lo merita.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Volevo profetizzare anche te ma lui aveva fatto anche il riferimento a Matri e ho dovuto premiarlo..



Lui ha portato sfiga, non c'è nulla da premiare.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2013)

Faccio anche io una previsione vediamo se funziona...

tra un paio di mesi borja valero vorrà andarsene da firenze e verrà ceduto al Milan..


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Faccio anche io una previsione vediamo se funziona...
> 
> tra un paio di mesi borja valero vorrà andarsene da firenze e verrà ceduto al Milan..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Costato come Matri circa


----------



## O Animal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lui ha portato sfiga, non c'è nulla da premiare.



Onestamente non credo che Matri abbia mai avuto nelle sue caratteristiche la tripletta a Buffon, nemmeno nelle partitelle di allenamento.

Peppe Rossi oggi mi ha stupito per freddezza e tecnica, cose che Matri non sa nemmeno come scrivere. 

Nell'ultimo gol mi ha ricordato molto Del Piero, ironia della sorte...


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

Giuseppe Rossi è forte, ma diciamocela tutta, dopo due infortuni gravissimi allo stesso ginocchio lo scetticismo c'era. Complimenti al coraggio della Fiorentina nel credere su di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2013)

abbiamo 4 attaccanti pazzeschi in Nazionale
Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Rossi e Insigne


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Sempre stato un mio pupillo 
Mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo vederlo al Milan, ma del Villarreal potendo prendere lui e Borja Valero Galliani è andato a comprare quella pippa di Zapata. Chapeau.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Grande Beppe. Comunque inutile star qui a fare i professorini, onore alla viola che c'ha creduto quando quasi nessuno (giustamente) ci voleva scommettere tanti soldi.


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2013)

Non si è visto in campo, ma gli hanno assegnato ugualmente i gol. Giocatore da fantacalcio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Novembre 2013)

Sempre pensato che era un fenomeno, che purtroppo non è mai andato in grandi squadre, ma poco importa, rimane comunque il miglior attaccante italiano al momento nel nostro campionato e lo sta dimostrando.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Da le piste a Balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Contenta per Pepito giocatore sempre stimato, peccato che giochi in quella squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sempre stato un mio pupillo
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo vederlo al Milan, ma del Villarreal potendo prendere lui e Borja Valero Galliani è andato a comprare quella pippa di Zapata. Chapeau.



Borja andava preso ,pepito nessun l'avrebbe preso qui (o quasi), se non erro la viola l'ha pagato circa 10 milioni mica noccioline se conti che era fuori per infortunio (non lievi), da noi con lo staff che ci troviamo sarebbe stato sempre ai box sicuro.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

Si sapeva che era un top player. Non mi meraviglio per nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che era un top player. Non mi meraviglio per nulla.



già...in Spagna era il numero 3 dopo Messi e Ronaldo, la Nazionale li girava intorno a lui non a Balotelli...l'unico (insieme a De Rossi) campione Italiano nato negli anni 80...che cavolo di generazione


----------



## mandraghe (11 Novembre 2013)

Beh ma chissenefrega...noi dal Villareal ci abbiamo preso...Zapata...un vero affare...e poi con gli unici 12 sanguinosi milioni che avevamo abbiamo acquistato Matri....perciò che ce frega de Rossi..noi c'avemo er Mitra...


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sempre stato un mio pupillo
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo vederlo al Milan, ma del Villarreal potendo prendere lui e Borja Valero Galliani è andato a comprare quella pippa di Zapata. Chapeau.



Il miglior insostituibile dirigente della galassia, senza ombra di dubbio


----------

